# Paying someone to let your dogs out....



## {97702} (10 July 2012)

Hello, just wondering how much you pay for someone to come and let your dogs out when you are at work? The dogs wouldn't need to be walked, just let out for a 'comfort break' 

Thanks!


----------



## Annette4 (10 July 2012)

I was quoted £6 for two dogs to be let out and spent 15 mins with (quila has to be reminded to.pee not play)


----------



## {97702} (10 July 2012)

Thanks for the reply  I was quoted £7.50 so not too far off the mark! I'm wondering about a dog flap instead, but not sure about the dogs having access to the garden while I am out


----------



## Star_Chaser (10 July 2012)

avoid the dog flap its big enough for burglars and could invalidate your house insurance policy.


----------



## stencilface (10 July 2012)

TBH for that money, you may as well get them walked for ten mins or so.  I've had a neighbour offer to let mine out a couple of days a week, but I don't know how to arrange that as I wouldn't want it to be for money, but have no idea how I would 'pay' her back, although I do have logs for firewood to exchange!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (10 July 2012)

Everyones time is money! Whether the person is a neighbour or has to travel, their day is interrupted to let your dogs out. I know when I've let neighbours dogs out for a pee-break, 10 minutes turns into half-hour or more, because I like them to have a good leg stretch/sniff about and a cuddle and make sure they have enough water/comfy beds etc. But I'm a fussy old bat.


----------



## stencilface (10 July 2012)

No I know that, but I would feel a bit weird giving her cash iykwim?

I could give her quite a lot of value in logs, we must have about 5-6 tonnes of unchopped wood that has been delivered via the OHs work on our garden


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (10 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			No I know that, but I would feel a bit weird giving her cash iykwim?

I could give her quite a lot of value in logs, we must have about 5-6 tonnes of unchopped wood that has been delivered via the OHs work on our garden 

Click to expand...

Logs would suit me or as one of my neighbours does, make flapjacks!


----------



## stencilface (10 July 2012)

Well, I could make cakes too  

I didn't want to seem tight, but neighbourly things go in favours don't they?  My parents neighbours walk their dogs when they're on holiday if I me/my sister can't do it, but then my dad mowed their lawn for a couple of months when the guy broke his leg.


----------



## eternallyskint (10 July 2012)

I used to do this for a friend, she had 4 dogs who I let out and sat with for half an hour, she payed me £30 for 6 days a week and always made sure there whee nice biccies to have with a cuppa tea, mainly because I had to travel an hour by moped and in the winter it was feezing!!


----------



## CazD (11 July 2012)

horseloaner said:



			avoid the dog flap its big enough for burglars and could invalidate your house insurance policy.
		
Click to expand...

Eek. I wasnt aware of that.  We have a small dog flap (terrier size) and no insurance company has ever mentioned that it would invalidate the insurance.  Surely the presence of a dog increases the burglar-proofness of the house - which would outweigh the risk of the dog flap??

Going to ring my insurance company to check now as you've got me worried.


----------

